# Time to move



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say "bye". I'm leaving as a mod, and may pop in now and then and look around.
Keep yous eyes open, your skill sets sharp, pantries full and your powder dry.
Hope I was a help to y'all.

Matt


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Keep our panties full? Huh?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you! you were/are helpful!!! All the best! LDC


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

2009, is a long time here. Hope your journey is a gentle one.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Enjoy ' retirement '.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you :goodjob: have always enjoyed your posts!! good thoughts and peace...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Best wishes, and thanks for stepping in to help this forum out when you did.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best on the trail...


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I hope you are leaving because of a positive reason, like your dehydrating business is taking off. If that is the case, please let us know. We are potential customers.
Good luck in the next phase of your life.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

see ya later brother.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Keep the rubber side down. It's been good to know you.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodbye and thanks for helping out here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I, for one, am going to miss the guy that had my back in certain discussions that shall go unmentioned. I'll also miss the Scouting discussions we've also had. Thanks for being a pal. Keep in touch.

Happy trails, Cabin Fever


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for your efforts on this forum Matt, they are appreciated.

Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

You made a difference, thank you.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm still around here and there...just have a lot on my plate. When biz is up, I'll let y'all know...right now, just doing it the way we used to...personal use that get shared.

Matt


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for all you've done here. 

Keep the wind at your back!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you so much, Roadking for all your valuable input here. You are very much appreciated. I will miss you and your posts!



.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

You kept going through difficult times and did so well, IMHO. Thanks.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

For those that asked to be notified, got my license yesterday, and the jerky is now flowing. Contact if interested.

Matt

P.S. see, I said I'd still be around now and then.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's great.


----------

